# exercise



## birdontherocks (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I run 3-6 miles a day and take my Malt with most days. He throws a fit if I don't! LOL
He is 8 months old and we have gradually worked him up to 2-3 miles of running and some days we will just walk and then it might be a 6 mile walk.
So my question is, is it safe for us to be running our pup? He loves to run and some days he is a chore to keep up with and then other days we take breaks every 1/2 mile or so for him to cool off and get a short rest in. If he needs to rest I stop and rest with him if not we just keep going. I allow him to set the pace, after we warm up that is. Otherwise I would be running full blast right from the get go!
Your thoughts and opinions are welcome!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (birdontherocks @ Jul 24 2008, 05:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610214


> Hi, I run 3-6 miles a day and take my Malt with most days. He throws a fit if I don't! LOL
> He is 8 months old and we have gradually worked him up to 2-3 miles of running and some days we will just walk and then it might be a 6 mile walk.
> So my question is, is it safe for us to be running our pup? He loves to run and some days he is a chore to keep up with and then other days we take breaks every 1/2 mile or so for him to cool off and get a short rest in. If he needs to rest I stop and rest with him if not we just keep going. I allow him to set the pace, after we warm up that is. Otherwise I would be running full blast right from the get go!
> Your thoughts and opinions are welcome![/B]


Malts are not the ideal dog for a jogger. We have "Maltese" who are far larger than normal and in the mornings or on cooler days, they have no problem going a couple miles at a fast walk, but 3 to 6 miles sounds like quite a lot to me. I do think there is a difference between a 4 pound dog and one who is 4.5 times larger (that would be Rocky in our house), so it is hard to know without knowing the size of your dog. It is good that you gradually worked up to the distance and hopefully you take water along with you and give your Malt a drink when needed. The concern here of course is that dogs only get rid of excess heat through panting... If I am out in the heat, I pant too... but if I am REALLY hot, I end up being soaked from head to toe in sweat and so that is an added safety valve for me that your Malt does not have. I do think that you need to closely watch you Malt because there may not be as much margin with them as there is with you. Also, if your dog suddenly were to suffer heat stroke, just what are you going to do to bring them around before it is too late? Picking them up and trying to carry them home is probably going to be too late, in my opinion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Having very active Maltese myself, 3 miles is quite reasonable for them. Heck, if we go hiking its much more than that. It sounds like you are being cautious and making sure he's not pushing himself. The only concern at his age is you do not want to do road work like that until the growth plates are closed. You also want to be sure his knees are in good shape since Maltese are prone to luxating patella. I'd consult with your vet to be sure he is mature enough and his knees are good. If there's any question, I'd stick with the long walks instead of runnng.


----------



## birdontherocks (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, He is sceduled for a vet visit to get neutered and we will keep these and many more questions writen down to ask his Dr. 
I am glad to hear others are also treating their Malts like dogs and not like fragile glassware. I think they are toy dogs but they are dogs and they do LOVE to run. At least mine sure does. He lives to see me pull into the drive after work because he knows whats next! A good run!



QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2008, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610235


> Having very active Maltese myself, 3 miles is quite reasonable for them. Heck, if we go hiking its much more than that. It sounds like you are being cautious and making sure he's not pushing himself. The only concern at his age is you do not want to do road work like that until the growth plates are closed. You also want to be sure his knees are in good shape since Maltese are prone to luxating patella. I'd consult with your vet to be sure he is mature enough and his knees are good. If there's any question, I'd stick with the long walks instead of runnng.[/B]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I run 3 miles every day and then take Ollie for 2 miles (so 5 for me total, 2 for him). I only do run/walk intervals with him. I don't think a malt is a good running companion--they are small and more fragile. I know what running (especially on concrete) can do to the knees by first hand experience to a human so I can't imagine what it would do to him over time. And, mind you, Ollie is a "larger" malt at 8.5 - 9 lbs and has very long legs (see signature pic). Even considering those things I still don't think it's a great idea to push too hard.

What I do...I do my running in the morning either outside or on the treadmill and then I take Ollie early evening. That way it also tires him out for the night--otherwise he gets really restless and overtired in the evenings and can drive us crazy with wanting to play non-stop when we are already plenty tired. He has a big yard to run and play in as well. But, being an "only" malt there's only so much entertaining and exercise he can get on his own. It's my responsibility to make sure he stays healthy and fit.

Good luck!!


----------



## birdontherocks (Jul 24, 2008)

That is what I do as well. I rest him if he wants to rest and if not we just keep going. I always carry water and we usually stop twice during his run to get him a drink.




QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 24 2008, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610271


> I run 3 miles every day and then take Ollie for 2 miles (so 5 for me total, 2 for him). I only do run/walk intervals with him. I don't think a malt is a good running companion--they are small and more fragile. I know what running (especially on concrete) can do to the knees by first hand experience to a human so I can't imagine what it would do to him over time. And, mind you, Ollie is a "larger" malt at 8.5 - 9 lbs and has very long legs (see signature pic). Even considering those things I still don't think it's a great idea to push too hard.
> 
> What I do...I do my running in the morning either outside or on the treadmill and then I take Ollie early evening. That way it also tires him out for the night--otherwise he gets really restless and overtired in the evenings and can drive us crazy with wanting to play non-stop when we are already plenty tired. He has a big yard to run and play in as well. But, being an "only" malt there's only so much entertaining and exercise he can get on his own. It's my responsibility to make sure he stays healthy and fit.
> 
> Good luck!![/B]


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Just a thought.....when I walk my malts I notice they cross over to grass and smooth pavement whenever possible. I've always thought they find road asphalt not the ideal surface for their foot pads.


that's my two cents!


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This is all very cool. I'm not a runner, however most days when we're in CT in the am I will take Moxie for a fast walk around the neighborhood which is about 2.75 miles. In the city, if i get up early enough to walk him, it's about 2 miles a day as well. People love to see him drink out of the poland spring bottle. 

Jackie: You take your babies hiking? Don't let my husband see that, Mox would get so dirty! (Mox actually walked yesterday without his summer suit on and his gloves...Malts get filthy in NYC, I mean really really dirty and grimey. I'd have to give him a bath everyday!) 

Swimming? totally out of the question!...LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs get DIRTY! And they enjoy it. In VA, Soda regularly goes hiking around the lake near our house which is about 5 miles. Soda has gone mountain biking with us. I'm not too fast so he'll run behind us.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't have time for regular walks with mine. They each get out for a little cruise around the complex maybe twice a week.

Rather than the "walk" itself, they seem to enjoy visiting the neighbors instead. So it's not much of a walk, by the time
we make a hundred stops for a pat on the head, our total walk ends up being a block. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

We walk ours around the neighborhood several times a day. My 3 teenagers and I take turns taking them out. We normally just walk them a couple of times around the block, but this X 4 people walking them ends up being about 2.5 miles per day.

I do notice, too, that they prefer to walk in the grass next to the sidewalk. We never take them in the street, as it is way too dirty, and there are sidewalks all around our neighborhood.

Angela


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I took Clifford on a walk this morning, and I live in Texas, and it is pretty hot by 8:30. So, about 1/2 mile Clifford plopped in the grass in the shade and layed his belly in the grass exhausted. After his rest, we finished up and went home. I could never see Clifford walking 2 miles here, but maybe in the winter. Clifford seems fine if he walks or not, but I know he enjoys it.


----------

